# Water traps that don't suck?



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

So yesterday I installed my second compressor. Today, the Parker one I had blew apart where the drain catch attaches to the block. I went out and got another, same thing happened. And it's only become a problem since I put the second compressor on, same side as well.

Any ideas?










Tapatalk!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You aren't exceeding their psi levels are you?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

how much pressure you running? Get yourself the metal bowl ones.


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

bryangb said:


> You aren't exceeding their psi levels are you?





rgarjr said:


> how much pressure you running? Get yourself the metal bowl ones.


They're rated for 150PSI, and airlift v2's minimum tank pressure is 150PSI (which is what I keep my 5 gallon at). Care to post an example of the metal ones?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Those see through parker ones are only rated to 150psi. Even though they should hold more technically i wouldn't run a plastic one to that pressure. Metal SMC ones, i have 3 of them, rated to 150psi, run them at 200 psi all the time


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

That's odd that you only run 150psi and they blow. Do they just blow up what happens?


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Those see through parker ones are only rated to 150psi. Even though they should hold more technically i wouldn't run a plastic one to that pressure. Metal SMC ones, i have 3 of them, rated to 150psi, run them at 200 psi all the time


If they're rated to 150PSI, I'd imagine they should hold to it at least. Not good to know that they can't handle what they're rated to :thumbdown:




rgarjr said:


> That's odd that you only run 150psi and they blow. Do they just blow up what happens?


It was fine until I added the second compressor, but they each have their own traps, so I don't know why only this compressor is blowing water traps. I had a slow leak in the morning, parked for 20 minutes and noticed that my tank was empty, filled it back up, and headed home to check for the leak. On the way back, it just completely blew as in the picture. The second one is leaking heavily around the bowl (as the last one was), so I'm sure that's right behind it.


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

I went ahead and purchased two metal SMC traps through Bag Riders today (As Will suggested the AVS ones have more failures).


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I had Numatics for a few months before they both took a crap on me, I went through 3 Parkers in one week before I said **** that and ordered SMC. 

Go with SMC. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

RobbS said:


> I went ahead and purchased two metal SMC traps through Bag Riders today (As Will suggested the AVS ones have more failures).


Just saw this. :thumbup:

Good choice.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Go with the SMC water traps. I got 2 on my car, for each compressor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RobbS said:


> They're rated for 150PSI, and airlift v2's minimum tank pressure is 150PSI (which is what I keep my 5 gallon at). Care to post an example of the metal ones?


Running a trap rated at 150psi at the maximum usable pressure (150psi), will wear out the parts faster and greatly reduce the life span of the product. It's like running your motor at redline 100% of the time.


----------



## da_mod_fodda (Jul 16, 2012)

RobbS said:


> I went ahead and purchased two metal SMC traps through Bag Riders today (As Will suggested the AVS ones have more failures).


WOW! This is the first time I've ever heard of the AVS all aluminum water traps having failures. Will, would you mind calling us and letting us know what kind of problems ur having since we have NEVER had a water trap returned to us for any reason.

[email protected]


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Running a trap rated at 150psi at the maximum usable pressure (150psi), will wear out the parts faster and greatly reduce the life span of the product. It's like running your motor at redline 100% of the time.


I have been running my SMC WT for over a year at 200psi no issues. Its like running a GT3076R @ 25psi on stock rods (And not blowing).





Yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

There's always one in the bunch :laugh:

We had a long chat with our Parker rep about using their low pressure traps at 150psi consistently. His response was something to the effect of 'it's totally feasible but not recommended as it will cause excessive wear and shortened life span of the product'. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I have been running my SMC WT for over a year at 200psi no issues. Its like running a GT3076R @ 25psi on stock rods (And not blowing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 SMC water traps that i have been running at 200psi and nothing bad has happened, zero leaking and zero problems with them.


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

da_mod_fodda said:


> WOW! This is the first time I've ever heard of the AVS all aluminum water traps having failures. Will, would you mind calling us and letting us know what kind of problems ur having since we have NEVER had a water trap returned to us for any reason.
> 
> [email protected]


Oh lame. I wanted the AVS traps over the SMC ones, was even willing to shell out the extra money for them. I only sprung on the SMC's since I was told they failed less. Oh well, live and learn. Down the road it's always another option.





[email protected] said:


> There's always one in the bunch :laugh:
> 
> We had a long chat with our Parker rep about using their low pressure traps at 150psi consistently. His response was something to the effect of 'it's totally feasible but not recommended as it will cause excessive wear and shortened life span of the product'. :thumbup::beer:


I assumed as such. I had had my air on for less than a month, so I assumed that something rated at 150PSI would be burst tested a bit higher and hold. Oh well, what's done is done.


----------

